# What is this?



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

This is a kickplate on an exterior deck. Picture is thirty minutes after a softwash cleaning using a chemical mixture I purchased semi-locally. I have used it before with a similar application a few times. Worked beautifully. 

Four decks total and a stairwell. This is from the front side. The back two and stairwell came out like new. The front two were considerably worse to begin with. Darkened wood not sure of cause being mildew or dirt accumulation from constant wind blowing across an empty lot. Dark brown rather than green. Applied chemical to this side two and three times then rinsed. 

While rinsing the stairs, I noticed an almost thinned milky like waxy liquid rolling in front of the stream using an injector # 25 I think it was. It was at this time it dawned on me, ( just a theory here not sure that is why I am posting this ) that this side of the house was sealed with something prior to being cleaned properly and I am actually rinsing off sealer. I don't know though. 

This is being left behind (only in areas in the front) and I am not satisfied with it. I did not check to see if it had an application of sealer prior to beginning. I just assumed it was dirty. (Now I know to ask and dig a little to be sure) I considered in my theory that maybe I was actually stripping the deck at this time and the gray that remained is due to the fact that I need to strip more of the sealer that is there now? NOOB right? 

About that time the HO arrived and we spoke about my theory. She said the deck is seven years old and has never been sealed or cleaned before. I dunno what to think now. I told her I am looking into a remedy. I am tempted to scrape a sample of this stuff off where you see my fingernail scraped it off but I don't know anyone to give it to that I could trust knew what they were talking about. 

Point is, I want to know what this is? How to remove it and renew this area. Maybe make it wet and this time scrub the bad areas that are doing this? Like I said this chemical I use has worked every time up until today without the need for this. Made some nasty ones come back to life. If not sealed they turn quickly again but still it works. 

I have read on here about steps to take to clean a deck and then renew and ph balance and other stuff I am sure I am missing. I would like to be educated on this process for decks whereas I am in a position to provide this service and opportunity keeps finding me. Removing oil based semi solid is another thing that would help me as well. Box store stuff isn't going to cut it for the ideas I have in what I want to provide to my customers. 

Laymens terms first please. If possible. If this is a repeat thread just please point me to the link so I can read about it I don't even know a key word for the search function for this.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

What chemical did you use? If its just the tread risers, Id break out a palm sander rather than the washer again. If its a large area, use a stripper with Sodium Hydroxide. BM 315 finish remover is one of the stronger strippers available at stores.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Its grayed wood. Chems loosened it and you would need to wash it with 800 psi or so to remove it .


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Your good PressurePro. Thanks for taking the time to respond. 
Relatively sure your recommendation is going to work.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

NCPaint thanks I will give it a whirl maybe. Would like to find some industrial stripper I could use on a regular basis. Get familiar with it and have more assurance that 'no job is too tough'. 

One customer on hold, their rails and steps are finished in alkyd whitewash of a sort. Will need to strip it. Don't want to go at it until I have what works. Not trusting the store bought for this. I would like to formulate my own brews or even purchase them pre mixed. Waiting until I get the right information for mixing so I don't make a mess. 

Here is something I would like to know in case anyone is willing to share. After I rinse this deck pictured below with the 800 or so psi, what are the following steps in order to take care of brightening, renewing, ph balance and/or whatever else is done aside from sanding everything prior to applying a sealer of some sort whether it be Rymar, Sikkens or some of the other products people trust. The steps that make a more uniform absorbtion and look rather than being splotchy etc.... Typically I just clean and apply. Being on this forum so much lately has me thinking of new and better ways and I would like to be able to provide this service and inform customers of their options. 

I enjoy reading something I am interested in and right now I am hungry for this knowledge. Google will have too many variations. I would like a trusted source from here to lead me to the trough so to say.


----------

